# Looking for an mp3 player with high capacity or sd card slot



## El_Mayo (May 23, 2020)

I want to carry my music around with me as I'm kind of fed up of streaming.

I had an iPod Classic 160GB but need something that will hold a similar amount of songs either built in, or ideally on an SD card

Any recommendations guys?


----------



## XL-R8R (May 23, 2020)

I had a similar requirement at one point and considered a phone with expandable storage; the idea didnt end up coming to pass, but a used phone with expandable storage is where I'd still be at as it has a lot more functionality than 'just' a music player.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 23, 2020)

What you have is hard drive based though, so finding something with as large storage isn't likely going to happen.
This is the closest you'll get, it comes with 256GB, but isn't exactly affordable...


			https://www.sony.com/electronics/walkman/nw-wm1z
		


Sony has some other models that can be expanded though, so maybe take a look there first, since they actually offer support, unlike a lot of the random Chinese products on Amazon.


			https://www.sony.com/electronics/walkman-digital-music-players/t/walkman
		


Otherwise, why not simply to a filtered search on Amazon? Plenty to choose from. Fiio are supposed to be decent.


			Amazon.com : mp3 player
		


Fiio are supposed to be decent and this one is pretty pocket friendly by the looks of it. BYOMC.


			https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-M5-Bluetooth-Supports-Recordings/dp/B07VS42KZZ/


----------



## El_Mayo (May 24, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> What you have is hard drive based though, so finding something with as large storage isn't likely going to happen.
> This is the closest you'll get, it comes with 256GB, but isn't exactly affordable...
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion, I did try to look but everything I saw in UK amazon wasn't expandable, but I will try and find what you posted thanks


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 24, 2020)

El_Mayo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I did try to look but everything I saw in UK amazon wasn't expandable, but I will try and find what you posted thanks


What's your budget anyhow?
Maybe something like this? You'll obviously have to add the cost of the micro SD card.





						Sony NW-A45 3.1 Inch Touch Display High Resolution Audio Walkman 16 GB, 45 Hours Battery Life - Black : Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Sony NW-A45 3.1 Inch Touch Display High Resolution Audio Walkman 16 GB, 45 Hours Battery Life - Black at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				








						FiiO M6 MP3 Player, 2 GB, Black : Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy FiiO M6 MP3 Player, 2 GB, Black at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Not sure which models they sell in the UK.


			https://www.fiio.com/player


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 24, 2020)

Been in the same boat myself. Ive made a few amazon purchases of chinese mp3 players from amazon but the max they tend to support is 64GB.

Getting a cheap second hand android phone would be your best bet. Ive got my friends Samsung S4 doing the same job.


----------



## flmatter (May 24, 2020)

This?  It is expandable.....  It is on Amazon as well   not sure about availability across the pond


----------



## xman2007 (May 24, 2020)

Got a Huawei Mate 10 pro with 128GB storage and 4G/LTE for spotify, youtube etc also many support 256GB+ SD-card, why would anyone need a dedicated MP3 player these days is beyond me


----------



## El_Mayo (May 24, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Got a Huawei Mate 10 pro with 128GB storage and 4G/LTE for spotify, youtube etc also many support 256GB+ SD-card, why would anyone need a dedicated MP3 player these days is beyond me



That's a good point, maybe I should just upgrade my phone. It doesn't currently support sd cards


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2020)

Just get a cheap Android phone like a Samsung Galaxy J2 Pro slap in an 512GB SD card and away you go most MP3 players are one trick ponies not worth the money they want for them


----------



## xman2007 (May 24, 2020)

You can store 4000-8000 on a simple 16GB/32GB phone, do you need more? they're pretty much entry level these days and with a 128GB SD card you have way more storage than you could possibly need for listening to music, honestly this thread screams 2007


----------



## remixedcat (May 24, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not everyone has the same needs...
> The OP wants something with a lot more storage, so why are you arguing about how much storage the OP is allowed?
> I have a 128GB card in my phone and at least half of that is music so...


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 24, 2020)

El_Mayo said:


> That's a good point, maybe I should just upgrade my phone. It doesn't currently support sd cards


I used to use a Sansa 16 GB MP3 player to store and play my music when out and about.
But now I just use my Samsung Galaxy J7 (with a 64 GB SD card I added) to store and play my (flac and mp3) music.
My mid/entry level phone supports Up to 256 GB via external Micro SD Card.
And I only paid $69 for my phone last year.

And the newer Samsung Galaxy J7 Crown supports up to 400 GB via external Micro SD Card.








						Samsung Galaxy J7 Crown (S767VL) Tracfone Review
					

5.5" Touchscreen, Android 8.1 Oreo and more on the Samsung Galaxy J7 Crown. See our full review, specs and where to buy for the S767VL Galaxy J7 Crown from Tracfone.




					tracfonereviewer.blogspot.com
				



Ands this phone can also be had for $69:





						Amazon.com: TracFone Carrier-Locked Samsung Galaxy J7 Crown 4G LTE Prepaid Smartphone - Black - 16GB - Sim Card Included - CDMA
					

Buy TracFone Carrier-Locked Samsung Galaxy J7 Crown 4G LTE Prepaid Smartphone - Black - 16GB - Sim Card Included - CDMA: Cell Phones & Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------

